# Naiya



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Naiya.

I was a single mother, out on the streets, trying to take care of my kitties, when a kind person took me in. Eventually I landed here at the shelter. I'm waiting patiently to go home with a good person, and know they will show up any day now! It's not easy trying to take care of a family on your own, and I'm grateful that all my kitties found homes. Now it's my turn! 










Naiya is for adoption an Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Naiya has been adopted!


----------

